# Printing Decals



## ALexG (Nov 5, 2013)

Does anyone know how big (aprox pixels) a decal should be for a sierra?


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 5, 2013)

pixels is a relative term since it depends entirely on your print resolution (72ppi, 150ppi, 300ppi, etc...)

Determine how big you want it using a ruler and then resize accordingly.  Most image software will let you resize by inch or cm as well as pixel.

*** Edited to correct the resolution units ***


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 5, 2013)

DPI isn't the same as PPI...  If you want to learn more, here's a good explanation:  All About Digital Photos - The Myth of DPI  (I worked with a printer and we'd run into this problem. Check out the "The Horrible DPI Mistake" section to see what can and DID happen.)


----------



## mpmopc (Nov 5, 2013)

1"x1.75" for a Serria


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes I incorrectly labeled as dpi instead of ppi.  

As a simple explanation though to answer the OP's question, a 100px image at 72ppi resolution will print a different size than a 100px image at 150ppi.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 5, 2013)

As a side note, that's a good little article that Rob posted.  Pretty clear explanation for anyone who has to deal with print shops.


----------



## ALexG (Nov 5, 2013)

ok, I didn't want to start a philosophical war about pixels  , Inches then, thanks for the reply


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 5, 2013)

No war.  He was absolutely correct that I gave incorrect info.  

A ruler is your friend.  I figured you had the size in inches but were actually looking for a pixel recomendadion.


----------

